# Ronson JetLite Torch Lighter



## roughrider-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

I was really surprised by this lighter. It's a very simple and basic lighter that gets the job done time after time. It lights up on first click. The top opens/closes very solid and crisp. It has all the standard features: adjustable flame, re-fill/purge port, etc.

It beats the hell out of my Nibo and other cheap lighters costing 2-4x as much.


























As you can see, this lighter is built like a TANK.

















*Verdict: *

So far, I'm very happy with this lighter. For $3-5, this is possibly the best lighter/deal out there. I plan on picking up a few more if I can find them. If any of you guys don't have one, go out and get one. Hell, for the price get a couple.


----------



## roughrider-cl (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Agreed! I have a few of them. They are top-quality really and outperform lighters that are 10X the cost! Cheap, easy and they have a nice heft to them. Love mine!

CD


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

I had trouble finding them at Wal-Mart as many others have suggested looking there. I found them at a CVS pharmacy and grabbed two of them. They are fantastic.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

mark in kc said:


> I had trouble finding them at Wal-Mart as many others have suggested looking there. I found them at a CVS pharmacy and grabbed two of them. They are fantastic.


I never did find them locally so I eventually ordered them from Ronson:

http://www.ronsonstore.com/jetlite.aspx

Seems like I didn't pay that much, but I still think they are worth it at that price.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd love to find these at the local WalMart but everytime I go they don't have any and we have a ton of WallyMarts in this neck of the woods. I see on their site they sell them for about $4 and change but I already have 4 lighters and I'm as bad a sucker for lighters as I am cigars. Damn this vice!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I've never seen these. What section do you find them in in Wally World?


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> I've never seen these. What section do you find them in in Wally World?


In ours, they are on the end cap display near the quick check line. that is where our wally world sells tobacco product.

$2.96/ea.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Funny. I've also never been able to find them at any local Wallyworld either. Every time I go to WW I ask for them at the cigarette isle and of course, I always get the slack-jaw and befuddled expression whenever I ask a Wally employee "Hey, you guys have the Ronson JetLite lighers?" "It's a torch lighter..." "Whaaaaa???" "A what liter?". I say "never mind" and go about the rest of my business (par for the course). No matter, CVS has them and they have a bunch. They go for about $4 at CVS.

CD


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Let me know if you need a couple Chris. The WW near me has a fine selection. Once I found these my "high end" lighters have remained dormant. For $2.69 ea you just cant beat them.


----------



## roughrider-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Let me know if you need a couple Chris. The WW near me has a fine selection. Once I found these my "high end" lighters have remained dormant. For $2.69 ea you just cant beat them.


I can't find any here in the Bay Area. I've checked the Wal-Marts in Fremont and Union City. Do any other local Wal-Marts carry them in the Bay?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

mark in kc said:


> I had trouble finding them at Wal-Mart as many others have suggested looking there. I found them at a CVS pharmacy and grabbed two of them. They are fantastic.


Thanks for the heads up Mark. I have been looking for these around the Topeka area Walmarts and they dont carry them. I will give CVS a shot!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have/Had all three models...gifted one out and have two left that never fail me.....


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

I order one from the website, it should get here tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I see those at Walgreens all the time.... I might have to pick one up.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Best lighter I have ever owned, hands down. I have two of them. One of which finally bit the dust after about a year and a half of using it every day. Time to go buy a new one.
Scott


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Just tried to order 2 and they will not ship overseas. So, all you folks living/stationed out side of mainland USA don't get rid of your matches or Bics yet.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

ct2eng said:


> Just tried to order 2 and they will not ship overseas. So, all you folks living/stationed out side of mainland USA don't get rid of your matches or Bics yet.


If there are no huge restrictions on shipping lighters overseas I could help ya out. Theres a Walgreens down the road, I can pick you up 1 or 2 if they're in stock.

-Mike


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

GREAT Lighter...been useing these (3 now, truck, house, golf bag) since John R. informed about them...those $8/-$12 ones just don't last too long!! regardless of what the packaging reads, do NOT try this lighter on your pipes!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

they have them at my wal-mart. $3 i think. and they come in 3 different styles.



if anyone needs some let me know.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

The first person that bombed me here bombed me with a Ronson, and you are right, a little tank!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

wally world was out earlier 

going to walgreens

who wants one?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

1st wlgreens no luck


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ill have to check the local wally world and see if i can find these...if not cvs here i come... ive wanted to pick up one of these torches for a while!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

2 walgreens no luck


----------



## roughrider-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> they have them at my wal-mart. $3 i think. and they come in 3 different styles.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Man 2 super walmarts and no dice gonna check 2 more this weekend


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

I've ordered them around the 2nd, still not here. They're based in NJ and I'm in DE... there's no reason it should take longer than 3 days. If I had know I could buy them at Walgreens or Wal Mart I would have done so...


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I liked mine, too, until I refilled it. It hasn't lit since.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I got one today at a Super-Walmart on Transit Road in Williamsville, NY (suburb of Buffalo). $2.97!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

best lighter for the price .... bar none.


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

When I was looking for a lighter i stumbled across these at wal-mart, great for the price!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

I have mine now, working well for a 3 buck deal. You have to let it sit for a minute after refilling to get it working again. We'll see how far my 3 bucks takes me !


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I just picked up a few of these ay Walgreens. They must be onto us because they are raising the prices. They were supposed to be $4.49 but somebody left the old tag that said $2.99 so they had to sell them to me for that price - score!


----------



## roughrider-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> I just picked up a few of these ay Walgreens. They must be onto us because they are raising the prices. They were supposed to be $4.49 but somebody left the old tag that said $2.99 so they had to sell them to me for that price - score!


Wal-Mart has them for $2.94 all the time. Walgreens and others sell it for $1-2 more.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i still cant find these anywhere... im so mad


----------



## roughrider-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> i still cant find these anywhere... im so mad


It's pretty much a hit or miss. Out of the 4 Wal-Marts in my area, I've only been able to find them at 1.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ya the walmart by me doesnt have them... or they just dont know where they stock them since i got sent on a wild goose chase in there by like 4 employees lol. and then cvs didnt have them...ugh i didnt try walgreens though ill have to hit them up


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

same
cant find this anywhere
im getting mad lol


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> I just picked up a few of these ay Walgreens. They must be onto us because they are raising the prices. They were supposed to be $4.49 but somebody left the old tag that said $2.99 so they had to sell them to me for that price - score!


Been looking for these for a couple weeks now. Spotted a CVS (don't know why I just saw this store, guess you only see something when you're looking) and decided to stop in and see if they had any of the Ronson Jet Lighters. Well, I was in luck. Bought both of the ones they had left. I was pretty amazed at the construction of the lighters for something so cheap ( these were $4.49 also). Even at $4.49 it looks like a good deal to me. Had to try it out as soon as I got home and it handled the DPG Series JJ Maduro perfectly. I'm satisfied with the purchase!


----------



## smokinson (Sep 28, 2008)

These are the best lighters ever. And they can be hard to come across. I cant get them anywhere in DE or MD Eastern shore. NJ walmarts always have them. Whats kinda funny is you can buy them from the Ronson website, but they are 5 bucks, lol


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm considering selling my more expensive lighters ... what's the point when a product like the Ronson is available.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

zion698 said:


> I'm considering selling my more expensive lighters ... what's the point when a product like the Ronson is available.


Well I've got one in a package that I'll trade you for your Xikar lighter. :biggrin: Can't beat a lifetime warranty.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

WarHorse said:


> Well I've got one in a package that I'll trade you for your Xikar lighter. :biggrin: Can't beat a lifetime warranty.


:lol: No Xikars ... a couple Colibris and a triple flame Nibo. All of which have taken a back seat to my Ronson. And I have been using the same Ronson for a year and a half now.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I've got the Ronson Jetlite I bought last month at Wal-Mart, a triple flame Pioneer, some generic green flame lighter (thought the green flame was cool) I bought at a gas station, and a Colibri single flame with built in V-cutter. I use the Ronson and the Colibri most often, the Colibri simply because of the V-cutter.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a few If anyone wants one.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

My wife & I go through some lighters and I can't seem to ever find mine when I need it--The wife has it--we will see what santa brings this year--


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> I have a few If anyone wants one.


tommy,

do you work for tsa?

I searched all over my home ares with negative results. 
one quick stop at cvs in phoenix and I have one.... I left the lighter in the package and put it in my checked luggage. tsa took it!! bastards!

it appears destiny doesn't want me to have a lighter


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I've used mine for a full two weeks now and am absolutely satisfied. For the price, this thing is unbeatable. I haven't even picked up my Lotus....I think it's feeling left out.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

These lighters are great!! I picked up 2 several months back, and both are still working great!! I use them every day. Ronson makes quality lighters


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Funny isn't it that they make this great work horse of a lighter, and then make s**t for fuel to go in it? Ronson Butane is garbage and will clog up a lighter in no time at all. I use Colibri or Vector in all my lighters. But I absolutely love my Jetlite lighter.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

CBCyclone said:


> Funny isn't it that they make this great work horse of a lighter, and then make s**t for fuel to go in it? Ronson Butane is garbage and will clog up a lighter in no time at all. I use Colibri or Vector in all my lighters. But I absolutely love my Jetlite lighter.


I agree and will not use the cheap butane for any of my lighters. I only use the 3x or 5x refined fuel and don't experience any problems except with the aforementioned lighters like Colibri, Prometheus which always break down on me.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

I have one, and this may be a noob thing but it doesn't work very much anymore. I've only had it for a few months. What happens is it flames up, but it flame goes out right away. Almost like it is turned up too high and the gas is putting the flame out. I have it turned all the way down, and I also noticed that it works better when it is warmed up. Could it be that it is clogged? I can hear the gas being released. Can you fill a lighter up too much? I really liked it and would love to keep using it, but it is too tempermental. Any suggestions?


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Haven't had any problems with mine. What type of fuel are you using in it? That may have something to due with it.

On the lighter I just picked up a second one for my friend Dave. The Super Wal-Mart on Transit Road in Williamsville, NY (not far from the Tinderbox B&M) has them in ther aisle by the tobacco products.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

I used the colibri triple refined. Is it possible to fill it up too much. I did not purge it before I filled it by the way, noob mistake.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine worked great until I refueled it. I have tried purging, not purging, warm, cold, right side up, upside down. Nothing has worked. I click repeated, hoping for the best. Patience pays off occassionally. Since refueling, I almost hate the thing.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats pretty much the exact same thing that happened to mine. I really loved it when it worked, but now it really sucks. I have a Xikar that works, but I liked the ronson better when it was working.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I keep losing mine but for $4 who cares-Its almost a throwaway


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Exactly. You can buy like 4-5 Jet Lite's and a can of Vector and have money left over compared to buying one "brand name" jobbie and STILL have a top-notch lighter (or two).

CD


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

I tried mine again today, and it works great. What the hell. Glad it works again.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll have to snag a few just to have as a backup.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought one a few weeks ago at Wal-Mart for $2.93 + tax. I love it, its has a good weight to it, its built like a tank, however I feel like the butane is not lasting me very long. I smoked 2 cigars on saturday and was out of fuel by the second cigar. 

I may be making some sort of New-B mistake or something. Nonetheless I love it, I may have to go to Wal-Mart and buy 5 more.

I wish I would have known about this lighter 4 months ago when I bought a Zippo for $20 bucks & a Z-Plus torch insert for $12. I could have bought 10 Ronson lighters. Oh well you live and learn.


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

WillieDiesel said:


> I bought one a few weeks ago at Wal-Mart for $2.93 + tax. I love it, its has a good weight to it, its built like a tank, however I feel like the butane is not lasting me very long. I smoked 2 cigars on saturday and was out of fuel by the second cigar.
> 
> I may be making some sort of New-B mistake or something. Nonetheless I love it, I may have to go to Wal-Mart and buy 5 more.
> 
> I wish I would have known about this lighter 4 months ago when I bought a Zippo for $20 bucks & a Z-Plus torch insert for $12. I could have bought 10 Ronson lighters. Oh well you live and learn.


...Try to fiddle with the screw on the bottom. Get a small screwdriver or whatever works and change the fluid output on the bottom. This has been known to help out a bit.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

mark in kc said:


> ...Try to fiddle with the screw on the bottom. Get a small screwdriver or whatever works and change the fluid output on the bottom. This has been known to help out a bit.


I did this last night and refilled it and its working like a champ. It lights on the first click.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ronson Jet-Lite lighters available*

In another thread, we discussed the virtues of the little tank of a torch lighter produced by Ronson. Some of you mentioned that your local Wal-Mart did not carry them.

Well, I had purchased four of them for a friend, but today, just as I was getting the package ready to mail them to him, he e-mailed me and told me he was able to locate them in his area and no longer needed me to send them to him. I was going to return them, but I figured I'd offer them to my fellow BOTL on Cigar Live who were unable to find them at their local Wal-Mart's first.

I paid $3.49 each for them ($2.97 + $.26 tax). I'll sell them for cost + postage to whomever wants one. Just PM me and let me know you want one (or more than one). First come, first gets. I'll give it until Friday night to see if anyone is interested before returning them to the store.

All of them are still in their original hanging packaging, like this:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

As I said a month or so ago, this lighter is about the best I've seen and saw 6 of them at Wallymart and bought everyone of them at $2.94,,,,I've had colobris or prometheus that cost $100 or more and don't last as long as this.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

> In another thread, we discussed the virtues of the little tank of a torch lighter produced by Ronson. Some of you mentioned that your local Wal-Mart did not carry them.
> 
> Well, I had purchased four of them for a friend, but today, just as I was getting the package ready to mail them to him, he e-mailed me and told me he was able to locate them in his area and no longer needed me to send them to him. I was going to return them, but I figured I'd offer them to my fellow BOTL on Cigar Live who were unable to find them at their local Wal-Mart's first.
> 
> I paid $3.49 each for them ($2.97 + $.26 tax). I'll sell them for cost + postage to whomever wants one. Just PM me and let me know you want one (or more than one). First come, first gets. I'll give it until Friday night to see if anyone is interested before returning them to the store.


Well that was fast. First person to PM me bought all four.


----------

